# Corrosion Control in Oil Production



## محمد الاكرم (25 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام
*Metallurgy and Corrosion Control in Oil and Gas Production *
*




*
*http://uploading.com/files/7b71a4a3/0470248483metallurgB.pdf/*
*وفقكم الله*


----------



## تولين (25 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الخير


----------



## ج.ناردين (26 أكتوبر 2011)

راااااااائع دوماً
شكراً لك
حفظك المولى​


----------



## Eng_Towfeq_Salem (30 أكتوبر 2011)

nice .... and thank u very much


----------



## eliker bahij (5 أكتوبر 2012)

Thanksssssssssssss for sharing this post with us .


----------

